

What's the deal with BizDev? - raganwald
http://onproductmanagement.wordpress.com/2007/06/29/whats-the-deal-with-bizdev/
No disrespect intended, but BizDev people are really just sales people with a very small prospect base, and usually high quota numbers. They are chasing the big deals. There are few constraints put on them, because the relationships are strategic, and so this pattern of cozying up to large vendors, bending over backwards to impress them, only to usually have the rug pulled out later happens again and again.
======
donna
The bizdev strategy he points to has always confused me in it's logic. Maybe
I'm too conservative, maybe going for the big vender is sales diversification.
What would the math look like re costs vs. returns over 2 years w/a team of 4,
and with the IBM like vender buy out?

~~~
onpm
In the case I referenced, the costs were very high, and the returns were 0.
IBM bought our main competitor and we shelved the project. No one actually
needed an OS/390 port.

Yes, it's only one datapoint, but I've seen that pattern far too often in my
years. I just posted a link to part 2 of the article. Enjoy

